# Bestialische Zeichen



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

Da ich schon weiß wie man an ein paar bestialische Zeichen kommt, wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.

*Gebiet:* Avelorn
*Koords.:* 19k, 49k
*Was ist zu tun?*
Einen Level 25 Champion Chaos Troll töten


*Gebiet:* Nordpass
*Koords.:* 18k, 7,5k
*Was ist zu tun?.:*
Einen Level 29 Yethi Champion töten


*Gebiet:* Praag
*Koords.:* 16k, 13k
*Was ist zu tun?*
Einen ganz normalen level 38 named Mob töten, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie er heißt, da ich es selber noch nicht gemacht habe.


*Gebiet:* Am besten Norsca
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Gors töten


*Gebiet:* Am besten Barak Varr, unterhalb vom Kapitel 9 Camp
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?* 
1000 Riesenechsen töten


*Gebiet:* Da habe ich noch kein gutes Gebiet für gefunden
*Koords.:* -
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Skelette töten


*Gebiet:* Am besten im Lander der Trolle, bei der PQ Kultisten
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Nurglinge töten


*Gebiet:* Da bin ich leider überfragt
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Snotlinge töten


*Gebiet:* Am besten im Land der Trolle, egal wo, hauptsache bei niedrigeren Mobs
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Flusstrolle töten


*Gebiet:* Hab noch kein passendes gefunden
*Koords.:* - 
*Was ist zu tun?*
1000 Zombie töten


So das waren alle mir bekannten. Wer noch welche hat darf sie gerne hier reinposten.
Wer nicht weiß was man mit den zeichen anfangen kann:
Die Zeichen kann man in der Bibliothek der jeweiligen Hauptstadt gegen Trophäen eintauschen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Oktober 2008)

Thx dir nette info für die einträge!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (14. Oktober 2008)

Danke für deine Hinweise.

Cheers


----------



## zergerus (14. Oktober 2008)

sorry... aber was sind bestialische zeichen? bitte um aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  thx schonmal

edit: okay, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat sich geklärt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Cool, danke für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> sorry... aber was sind bestialische zeichen? bitte um aufklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kurz gesagt =tropäen die durch den Eintrag im Bestarium freigeschalttet werden


----------



## Ascían (14. Oktober 2008)

Das Ordnungsgegenstück ist jetzt schon unmöglich zu erledigen für mich, da OpenRvR-Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Das Ordnungsgegenstück ist jetzt schon unmöglich zu erledigen für mich, da OpenRvR-Realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr habts alle vorher gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (14. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ihr habts alle vorher gewusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur das ich nicht wegen das Gankens, oder des "coolen" Servertags wegen auf eben jenen Server gegangen bin, sondern weil RL-Freunde dort waren. Ursprünglich war ich Destro auf Carroburg. Naja, trotzdem Dank an Kranak für die Aufstellung, es gibt noch viel mehr solche "Achievement-Quests".


----------



## Shinova (8. November 2008)

Für den Named Tuscor in Praag gibt es keine Zeichen sondern sondern einen Beutel. Und das vieh heißt Sensenhauer


----------



## Sorzzara (8. November 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ihr habts alle vorher gewusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und jetzt kriegen sie die Rechnung dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uns kann man ncihts vorwerfen, wir haben alle lange lange Zeit vor Release versucht, davor zu warnen *ggg*

btw. danke für die Aufstellung Kranak!


----------



## seppix@seppix (8. November 2008)

^^ ich suche auch schon einen nicht open RvR server für meinen SG^^ ich habe die ganzen Wahrnungen gehört 

Bei der Ordnung gibt es im ersten T3 Gbiet über dem Krieglager nen Troll der gibt auch eins


----------



## Kranak90 (8. November 2008)

Shinova schrieb:


> Für den Named Tuscor in Praag gibt es keine Zeichen sondern sondern einen Beutel. Und das vieh heißt Sensenhauer



Stimmt nicht ganz, den Mob den ich meine ist ein Chaosmutant auf Level 38 und er hat auch einen menschlichen Namen, den ich aber leider nicht mehr weiß. Und einen beutel hat er bei mir nicht gedropped, sondern ein Bestialisches Zeichen.


----------



## Ebon (8. November 2008)

Bin mir da zwar nicht ganz so sicher, aber immer wenn man 1000 von einer Sorte getötet hat bekommt man ein Zeichen.

Zumin. gerade bei den Skaven bekommen.


----------



## gnarf892 (8. November 2008)

Die 1000 Snotlinge gehen gut in Ekrund, in daraks Mine, von der Hand


----------



## Spyme (9. November 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt, immer wenn man nen 1000er "Stack" gekillt hat, bekommt man eine Freischaltung.
Ob das Taktik, Fragment oder Trophäe ist, sei mal dahingestellt, einen Eintrag gibt es jedem(!) Fall.


----------



## AemJaY (18. November 2008)

um das ganze zu komplettieren. Tragt doch die noch nicht vorhanenden Einträge im Atlas ein:

http://map.war-blutrausch.de/

dort finden sich sicherlich auch noch einträge die hier nicht genannt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (18. November 2008)

gnarf892 schrieb:


> Die 1000 Snotlinge gehen gut in Ekrund, in daraks Mine, von der Hand



Kleiner Hinweis auf deine Signatur: Es schreibt sich Egoist und nicht Egoits.

Cheers


----------



## lajiin (3. Januar 2009)

Hi ich wollte jetzt nichts neues aufmachen und frage einfach mal hier. Weiß einer welchen Mob ich killen muss, um das bestialische Zeichen für die Trophäe "Unrasierter Kopf" zu bekommen?


----------



## Kranak90 (3. Januar 2009)

lajiin schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte jetzt nichts neues aufmachen und frage einfach mal hier. Weiß einer welchen Mob ich killen muss, um das bestialische Zeichen für die Trophäe "Unrasierter Kopf" zu bekommen?



Es ist völlig egal welchen Mob du dafür tötest, hauptsache es ist ein Mob der ein bestialisches Zeichen droppt. Für das Zeichen kannst du dir dann aus einer Liste eine Trophäe aussuchen. In dieser Liste ist auch der ''unrasierte Kopf''.


----------



## lajiin (3. Januar 2009)

ah k danke


----------



## Ragnatazz (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal eine frage zu den Items, die man dann in altdorf holen kann, wenn man die bestimmten mobs erlegt hat.
ich habe jetzt Halstuch des Frühlings, gerissene bogensehne, grabstaub und mutierte klaue. ok bei dem grabstaub habe ich einen efekt, wenn ich es trage und anklicke, aber was genau bringen mir die anderen. zB das Halstuch des Frühlings. ich trage es nicht, weil ich dadurch überhaupt keinen nutzen sehe. kann mir jemand erklären, was die items genau bringen bitte.
mfg Ragnatazz


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (22. Januar 2009)

Im Prinzip bringen die Umhänge genau so viel wie die Trophäen. Sehen (teilweise) gut aus und sonst nichts. Und ie Beutel sind eigentlich nur Spielzeuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Januar 2009)

Es ist ein Umhang mit einer schönen Rückentextur.


----------



## Egooz (22. Januar 2009)

Moin,

beim Headstart waren das echte Hingucker, vor allem weil die Umhänge alle einfach stumpf weiß waren und dazu oftmals nicht färbbar.

Hab mir damals aber schon gewünscht, dass man sich die Trophäen-Umhänge quasi auf die normalen "nähen" könnte...teilweise haben die wirklich schöne Designs.

Ich hab meine dann ab und an in Altdorf getragen, bis sie endgültig auf der Bank verschwanden.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (22. Januar 2009)

Um Platz in der Bank zu sparen kannst du die auch wegschmeissen. Kannst die Umhänge, Beutel und alle Trophäen, die nicht mit Bestialischen Zeichen gekauft worden sind immer wieder kaufen. Mach ich auch so, weil meine Bank dauervoll mit Talismanzeug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist nur: Nicht die Bestialischen Zeichen-Trophäen wegschmeissen. Die kriegt ihr nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Teal (22. Januar 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Gebiet:* Praag
> *Koords.:* 16k, 13k
> ...


HI!
Das dürfte dann wohl der gute Calvin sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diesen Mob kann ich bestätigen, schaltet beim Kill "Anführer der Verlorenen" frei + 1 Bestialisches Zeichen.

Hier noch ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

